# Self Blacks



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

My self black doe dropped a litter of 17 on Sunday, this was her first litter to. :shock: I could not believe my eyes as I kept pulling out bunches of babies to hold. Ive been slowly bringing the litter down, my goal is to have the litter down to 3 does by Saturday. Pictures will be posted of the bubs as soon as I get the darn camera to work.


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Congrats!! 
Can't wait for pictures of the little wrinklys!!!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

congrats!! My first vari doe had a litter of 15, it was her first too!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, good to hear at least one other mouse has had a litter on the larger scale! Managed to get two pictures of them today at Day 6. (Sorry for bad quality of the photos, took them with a cell phone :roll: )








Single Doe








Group shot of them


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

they are very sweet  x


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

great looking mice krazy!


----------

